

StartupGuild 2.0 - jv22222
http://startupguild.net

======
jv22222
A few questions have been coming in about the you@startupguild.net email
address. Hopefully these notes will answer those questions:

\- The main purpose of the email address is for the signup process with Yammer

\- We are not suggesting the email address becomes your new general email
address

\- The email address is simply a forwarder to your normal email address

\- We do this because Yammer requires that all users have the same root email
domain

\- We are unable to offer short versions of the email address all users have
firstname.lastname format

~~~
phlux
Exactly. Yammer is cool because it is focused on professional/enterprise
social networks, but broken because it doesn't recognize that people want to
create adhoc social networks to work together.

------
jv22222
StartupGuild is like the Facebook activity stream you wish you had... :)

~~~
CoachRufus87
Great call on going w/ Yammer

------
hajrice
Amazing stuff. Already addicted to this. It's like a social network full of
entrepreneurs, a lot of from HN.

~~~
bcurdy
It looks promising... Already a lot going on :)

------
swanson
Could you post a screenshot of what v2.0 actually looks like? Maybe an example
of the 'activity stream'?

It looks interesting, but I don't like signing up for something without
getting seeing a sample.

~~~
hanifvirani
Here you go: <http://i.imgur.com/ZCzU3.png> :)

------
caillou
The only problem with the StartupGuild on Yammer is that I'll spend even
__more time on social networks __and __less time on getting actual work done
__;(

But I like it!

------
lyaunzbe
What kind of qualifications are necessary to join this community?

------
module17
Awesome place. Indeed, the activity stream I've always wanted.

------
pclark
So you recreated a Facebook Group outside of Facebook?

~~~
zacharypinter
Technically, Yammer created Facebook groups outside of Facebook. It's a bit
strange, but I think he chose a nice tool to facilitate the group.

------
Void_
It's awesome.

